# Todays delivery's



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So I got this package this afternoon I've been wanting a box of these for a while and when I heard they aren't making them anymore I had to pick one up.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

lookin good! Nice pick up. I love the cabs!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks good!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Sweet pick Joe!!*


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Don't you ever just buy a 5'er?  j/k-I'm one to talk. Looks like a great pickup, Joe.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Those are some tasty looking sticks there Joe!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> Don't you ever just buy a 5'er?  j/k-I'm one to talk. Looks like a great pickup, Joe.


Sure I got a fiver of the casa fuentes and winston churchills remember:roflmao:


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

jitzy said:


> Sure I got a fiver of the casa fuentes and winston churchills remember:roflmao:


Haha! I asked for that one, didn't I ??


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I have a question: My box of Guapos doesn't have a date stamp on it. Does yours? (or anyone else) I just thought it was odd since my regular Cabbies do.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Haven't tried one of those yet, but they look fantastic!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice smoke Joe


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

those look positively delicious.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice box pick up Joe those look mighty tasty


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Joe take it from me bro---I can thank Both CeeDee and now LkyLindy for my starting this addiction. Very nice pick ups, Very nice indeed--


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

jitzy said:


> So I got this package this afternoon I've been wanting a box of these for a while and when I heard they aren't making them anymore I had to pick one up.


Superb pickup Jitzy - the Guapo's are superb smokes! 

CD


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

tobacmon said:


> Joe take it from me bro---I can thank Both CeeDee and now LkyLindy for my starting this addiction. Very nice pick ups, Very nice indeed--


Ha! Aw shucks Paul, just helpin' a brother out 

CD


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Ha! Aw shucks Paul, just helpin' a brother out
> 
> CD


I appreciated your kindness bud--4 real--you da mon! :biggrin:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pickup


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Joe take it from me bro---I can thank Both CeeDee and now LkyLindy for my starting this addiction. Very nice pick ups, Very nice indeed--


I love them and only had a couple left so I figured what the hell.

Mitro there is a date stamp on them but they didnt stamp it hard enough to read:frown:


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

very nice! these are a little heavy on the wallet but I go for them every chance I get.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice grab Joe!! They're not making them anymore?!?! WTF! Figures...


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

jitzy said:


> Mitro there is a date stamp on them but they didnt stamp it hard enough to read:frown:


Thanks Joe. Mine have absolutely no sign of a stamp. I was just curious.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice pickup - It is always nice to get something before they are all gone.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I am running low on Guapo's. Unfortunately I am also running low on humidor space. Sweet score Joe - enjoy bro!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

OooOOhh.. Yummy. Enjoy!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Awesome pickup Joe! But tell me the story, I haven't heard anything about them not going to be made anymore.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Very nice grab Joe!! They're not making them anymore?!?! WTF! Figures...


Ya whats up with that--The cost is a little tight but they are some of my favorite smokes--If they are not selling as anticipated and this is why they are not making then someone needs to put a bug in the correct persons ear to maybe lower the price then maybe people will purchase more and then the pick up of production will follow--my 2 c..


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I will scream if they stop making these....


----------



## MindRiot-cl (Jan 22, 2008)

They are not discontinued as far as I know, I just spoke to Pete last week and got more in stock.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice haul Joe


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice box pickup, Joe! Never had one of those but they look as a awesom smoke!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

MindRiot said:


> They are not discontinued as far as I know, I just spoke to Pete last week and got more in stock.


now I'm confused because I heard this from a few people and when I asked Mike over at Leaf and Ale he told me that the original Guapo is discontinued and Tatuaje doesn,t even have anymore. They are however still making the Guapo just not the original size.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

These are great smokes (and more recently the ones that get torched!)

Great reception!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------

